# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  تعرف على Solid Edge,SolidWorks,AutoCad,وبعض البرامج الأخرى

## MoTag

*تعرف على Solid Edge,SolidWorks,AutoCad,وبعض البرامج الأخرى



 تركيب برنامج السوليد ووركس بالصور SolidWorks install 





إضغط على 
install SolidWorks








Next




آخر إختيار ثم
Next


أدخل السيريال نمبر المرفق بالقرص




أويمكن نقله من الصورة السابقة





إدخال الكود وهو مرفق إيضاً بالصورة السابقة التحديد




No
ثم
Next








الإنتظار حتى النهاية


*

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف شكر

----------

